# 3 week pics



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

It's been a couple of weeks since I started cutting so I thought I'd post a pic or 2.  I've lost about 8 pounds (not sure on the BF).  My gym owner said 7% but when I measured I got about 11%.  I would guess it to be around 9% from past experience.  Strength has stayed anyway (all that counts to me)


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

Dos


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 7, 2002)

Much improved, EXCELLENT 

I read that you're doing a DPw8 program, if you have any questions, please ask. 

BTW looks like 8-9%, you know your body!


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

Looking good. Now Butterfly is gonna bug me about cutting so my abs show.


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

Fade - I am after you.  You double my squat, have a better butt, and outdead me.  You have put a fire in my W/O.  I hate you, Thanks!!


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey, at least you probably out bench me. I suck at benching.


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh, you had to bring that up too!  You weigh 190 and bench 290, that's 153% of your weight.  I weigh 240 and bench 350, that's 146%.  

Don't kick a man when he's down!!  

Now you're gonna get it!  I will bench 369.6# @240 soon.  That's 154% - 1% greater than yours (Please don't improve)


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2002)

Looking good Screamin'!  But what's with the underwear? Red flowers?   That's very, er, manly..


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very...


*YUMMY*

_(as she secretly does a right click and save as)_ 

Yoohoo, FADE,  see those abs!!!  I want lickable abs like that!!!


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

NG - That's Superman chonies!!  Look close, hey not too close!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2002)

*looking closer*  hmm, what's that?.. hmm.. *peering* uhm.. a p.. er.. pogo stick.. ..  nope, still looks like flowers to me!  Sorry!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

did I already say... YUMMY????


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

In all fairness to the DPW8 diet, I have cheated (multiple times)  I imagine progress would have been better if I had been more strict.  

I am getting it down and look forward to making DPW8 look good (as well as myself, duh!).  More to follow, promise!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 8, 2002)

At first i thought you were sporting some really cool, hip Depends...  but hey what do I know. 

Looking good!! You're 240? damn how tall are you? I was thinking 220 at the most... that's not supposed to be a put down, not at all. I'd kill to have your body and Fade's #lbs!!!


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

6'4" - Hey this is supposed to be my post, let's keep Fade outta this!!!!  Dammit!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh yeah sorry.  

Well you are a solid 240!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Yeah PB, I think he's ignoring fade and myself...


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

Butterfly - I am not ignoring YOU.  I think YOU are cool, it's that other guy!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

I hope not!  I even included you in my dream...


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

You are the Devil, I know it!  Just like those movies where the hot chick wants ya (you think it's too good to be true)- she goes to kiss ya (cleavage showing)- then rips your tonque right outta yer throat.

I got my eye on you Butterfly - Evil Vixen!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Who me... didn't you read my sig???


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

BTW - What dream?

I gotta know! Even if it kills me (that's how they suck you in - see?)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Let's see... my journal, page 41, about half way down... and make sure you read all TP's comments


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 8, 2002)

O me Oh My I have something in my eye... oh its that flash from your camera Scream'n.. dang Man you are looking MIGHTY FINE>. as butterfly calls 'em LICKABLE ABS! dang wanna trace it and taste it.. YOWZAH!

dang where is the fan?it is mighty warm in here.. 

gotta go ummm un - throb..

xoxoxo for Scream'n..

looks like you got all us gals dreamin bout scream'n.. 

Erilay'a


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Much improved, EXCELLENT
> 
> I read that you're doing a DPw8 program, if you have any questions, please ask.
> ...



Ditto!...except that um...well....


----------

